# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Επιστημονικές Έρευνες >  Περιγραφή και κανονισμός κατηγορίας

## Muscleboss

Η κατηγορία "Επιστημονικές έρευνες" είναι μια νέα κατηγορία που δημιουργείται ειδικά για την παράθεση και σχολιασμό έγκυρων επιστημονικών ερευνών για οτιδήποτε σχετικά με τη σωματική διάπλαση. 

Ως γνωστόν υπάρχει πλήθος ερευνών σχετικά με το αγαπημένο μας άθλημα, άλλες έχουν σημαντικά αποτελέσματα, ενώ άλλες εμφανίζονται να αντικρούουν προηγούμενες μελέτες. Εδώ θα είναι ο χώρος που θα εξετάζονται αυτές οι έρευνες, παρακολουθώντας το επιστημονικό κομμάτι του bodybuilding.

Κάθε θέμα θα παρουσιάζει μια έρευνα (με την μορφή περίληψης ή εκτενέστερης παρουσίασης) στα ελληνικά και θα ακολουθεί ο σχολιασμός της από τα μέλη. Για αποφυγή λανθασμένων δημοσιέυσεων, προς το παρόν θα μπορούν μόνο τα μέλη της διαχειριστικής ομάδας του φόρουμ να ξεκινούν νέα θέματα με επιστημονικές έρευνες. 

Αν κάποιο μέλος θέλει να παρουσιάσει μια νέα έρευνα παρακαλείται να επικοινωνήσει τον *beefmeup.*

Ξεκαθαρίζουμε ότι ενδεχομένως πολλές έρευνες να αντικούονται από άλλες, ενώ τα αποτελέσματά τους δεν αποτελούν θέσεις του bodybuilding.gr

Καλή ανάγνωση!  :03. Thumb up:

----------

